# Buck jumped my string



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Friday evening had a nice buck 9 or 10 point come in at @18 yards. Grunted at him he stopped, I let my arrow fly and that deer jumped about 5ft straight up. He hauled arse to the road and stopped to look back. I found just a little watery blood so must have grazed him. He just walked off. sad4sm I thought I had made a good shot but I guess he had other plans. No other deer came in range this weekend. I was sick about it the entire weekend. sad4sm


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

How fast is your bow?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Not sure how fast it is. It is supposed to be around 315. I shoot a Martin Cheetah. I have never seen a deer jump that high straight vertical.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

At 18 yards with all due respect chances are you simply missed or grazed him, when they jump up it's typically from a hit. The natural tendency for a deer is to drop and push away from the noise or danger, and at 35 to 50 yards they can jump a shot but at 18 yards the chances of jumping your shot are very slim. On long shots if the buck is on high alert I would aim a couple inches low but that is it.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Watery blood on your arrow or on the ground? Bunch of hair on the arrow/ground?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

On the ground, no hair. 

Cpthook you may be right I may have just shot low. I was 15 feet up in a tree. He is fine I am sure. He walked away like nothing happened. I looked for other signs of a vital shot for hours but found nothing. Maybe I will see him again in a few weeks. Just so disappointing.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

If you would've been shooting rage broadheads you probably Would have got him. Lol!!! Just kidding. I had to rub it in a little. He will be back and hopefully you'll get him. I missed a buck a few years ago and I was just sick. I still swear that stupid muzzy planed up on me. I never shot them again. Good luck in he future!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

What was on the arrow?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Deer are extremly tough and especially during the pre-rut and rut, chances are he will be back, may want to use tinks 69 doe in heat and a mock scrape, that will keep him frequenting the area. And he is a mature buck, I use a buck decoy on every hunt, this sucks them in for a close bow shot. You may not need a decoy because of the close quarters in which you are hunting but it will suck them in if they try to skirt the area. If you use a decoy placement is critical, I like to put it no farther then 20 yards out, in the open and facing my tree. A mature buck will approch from in-front in an attempt to intimadate the decoy placing him broadside between you and the decoy giving you a broadside 10 to 15 yard shot.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

cpthook said:


> At 18 yards with all due respect chances are you simply missed or grazed him, when they jump up it's typically from a hit. The natural tendency for a deer is to drop and push away from the noise or danger, and at 35 to 50 yards they can jump a shot but at 18 yards the chances of jumping your shot are very slim. On long shots if the buck is on high alert I would aim a couple inches low but that is it.


^^^^this^^^^

They can do a bunch, but not get completely out of the way...

I shot a Black Buck doe last year...perfectly broadside...hit right where I aimed, but the arrow exited the off ham...pass though at 8 yards! I couldn't believe how far it ran!

It was unreal how quick she was! She wheeled towards me to exit, so that helped some...but still that a lot of movement that close!

FYI-my bow crono's 285fps with a hunting weight arrow!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Im with devel on this one.... LOL
Sorry you missed brother, its somthing that just happens, shoot watch these pros on tv and some the shots they make! 
O ya and I was gonna post pics and my take on rages but i guess youv seen enough. At least your seeing deer Josh, on opening day we didnt see sheet! But it was better the second :biggrin:.


----------

